# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  يا عيني يا عيني

## الوسادة



----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]* 
*اي شو هالحلاوة هاي دخيلوووووووووو* 
*[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
 


بشبهني لما كنت صغير 
[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*اهليين هدوءتنا منورنا معناتو كنت حلو وو انت زغير الله يديم الحلاوة*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يسلمووو كتير حلوين ..

----------


## تاج النساء

حلويين كتير

----------


## الوسادة

*شكرا لمروركم شذى و انوس نورتوني*

----------

